# Richmond, VA Study group *Feeler*



## WillFightForBeer (Dec 14, 2004)

I've recieved the green light to form a Systema study group in Richmond, VA. I've found prospective space to rent, and have met with mild interest from a variety of people. If anyone in the area is interested, please tell me. I plan on going ahead with this even if it's just me, a friend, and some mats. 

Thanks, 
-Ilya


----------

